# Diamond Pleats....



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a diamond pleated interior done for my '59. If you've got diamond pleats in your car, post them up.

I'll start with a couple reference photos I have...


----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

I will be doing a rear seat for a 53 chevy next week ill post pics when im done


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

VON RUBEN said:


> I will be doing a rear seat for a 53 chevy next week ill post pics when im done


Cool. Looking forward to it.


----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

Did u do those,?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

VON RUBEN said:


> Did u do those,?


I wish....But no. The top one was in my buddy's '64, not sure on the middle one, and the bottom one is in Mister Cartoon's Penny Lane.


----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

FoxCustom said:


> I wish....But no. The top one was in my buddy's '64, not sure on the middle one, and the bottom one is in Mister Cartoon's Penny Lane.


mister cartoon has too many sikkkk rides luck dog!!!! lol


----------

